
Show HN: WheneverWorkout, a fitness “app” that works in every browser - wnm
https://wheneverworkout.com
======
wnm
This was actually a really fun side project, combining old and new
technologies. Old: Every exercise is just a static html page. New: I'm
utilizing ServiceWorkers, which means the app even works when your offline. On
your first visit it downloads everything it needs in the background.

There are a few lines of javascript that saves the exercises you've done in a
log. When you return, the app knows where you left off, and suggests exercises
you haven't done before.

For browsers without javascript, it falls back to just circling different
exercise categories, and different exercises within those categories.

For browsers without mp4 support, it falls back to gifs.

------
nailer
I like this:

\- Make "add to home screen - whenever workout works offline!" more prominent

\- Spent a little time on a minimal design / typography. Just to indicate you
care about the details (your app is rad, your styling should reflect that)

\- Keyboard support could be cool

~~~
wnm
thanks, that's great feedback!

>> Keyboard support could be cool

yes! I haven't thought of that, but I want it too now! :)

